# Farbänderung auf einem Bild



## schecker (9. September 2005)

meine Oma will ihr haus neu anstreichen und hat mir den Auftrag gegeben mal ein Bild von ihrem Haus in verschiedenen Farben zu erstellen. das bild erstellen war ja kein problem, aber nun: wie kann ich die hausfarbe ändern, dass sie dann z.B. gelb oder rot usw. ist?
bitte helft mir.
Danke


----------



## Ellie (9. September 2005)

Moin,

welches Programm benutzt Du?

In Pshop: Auswahl der Bereiche erstellen die verändert werden sollen - Bild - Farbton und Sättigung - Häkchen bei Färben - Regler veschieben bis zum gewünschten Farbton. Fertig.

LG,
Ellie.


----------



## schecker (9. September 2005)

ja, photoshop 7.
also eine maske des bereiches und dort alles ändern. 
ich probiers mal
danke ellie


----------

